

Ask HN: Cloud computing companies? - ahmedaly

Hello,
I would like to invest in cloud computing companies...<p>Can you provide me with a list of leading cloud computing companies that I can invest it.. by buying it's stocks? Like Amazon for example.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jasonlbaptiste
Cloud is a pretty broad term. I divide it up into two categories:
hardware/infrastructure type stuff ie- amazon web services, rackspace, etc.
and then the software side (SaaS)- salesforce, google apps, basecamp,
wufoo,etc. I don't think the public markets would be the best bet or even a
good bet at all to place a sole bet on the cloud computing market. Most of the
innovation in the space will come from small startups that will one day be
big. Most of the big companies doing it now that you can invest in a) have it
as a very small part of their business and/or b) just say they do "cloud
computing" by playing buzzword bingo. If I personally had a ton of money, i
would be angel investing in as many great SaaS/business web app companies as
possible.

